# Hacking DC++ to overcome share restrictions



## raghu-RAM (Jan 22, 2008)

I have written this tutorial for overcoming share restrictions on DC++. Find the original content at 
*zone404.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ecko (Jan 22, 2008)

raghu-RAM said:


> I have written this tutorial for overcoming share restrictions on DC++. Find the original content at
> *zone404.blogspot.com/




This is advertising which isnt allowed
Please edit ur thread


----------



## raghu-RAM (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry all...
I am doing it now...

I am using fulDC as a standard for this tutorial.

The Hub Admin can set a minimum amount of share you must have to connect to the hub. If you find the restrictions insane, you have other options.


Trick 1 : Network Share
It allows direct network shares as in \\173.23.24.112\movies etc. More interestingly, if you dont want to depend on others, you can have your own network shares hashed like \\mypc\movies. If that is not sufficient, you can also share a subfolder like \\mypc\movies\korean and hash it differently ( The client assumes both of them to be different ). So, you have now effectively shared korean folder thrice. This funda can go upto (sub)^n folders.

Trick 2: Fake Files
Some softwares allow you to create files which show huge file size though they consume only a few kbs on your hard-disk. This one is my favourite - Huge Small File. It allows you to create upto 4GB file which consumes about 5kb of your disk.
But creating a insane number of shares will drag the attention of your peers/admins. Name those files which nobody ever want to check out( Use your creativity depending on your hub peers). FYI, Whenever somebody else downloads that file, he will download the file of 4 GB (or whatever) size. So, its quite safe.

Trick 3: Fake Shares
For this, you need to know how does DC work. Your share information are stored in three files, files.xml.bz2, shares.xml.bz2 and HashIndex.xml. Just look at the organisation of these files, Everything is self-Explanatory.
Use bzip2 for decompression into .xml and compression back to .xml.bz2. Remember to set your preferences not to refresh file list.
Just an example:
Lets increase the size of a file. First locate the already hashed file in HashIndex.xml under , then copy the Root of the file in the same line and search for it under , change the size of the file in the same line. Now decompress files.xml.bz2 and share.xml.bz2 into .xml formats and search for the same file again and change the file size. Now compress both of them back into .bz2 and replace the original files.
Similarly, you can add more files which are actually not there, or copy and paste few lines (can be yours or your friends) under a dummy directory.

Happy Hacking


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 23, 2008)

i reccomend u to edit ur first post and write (copy-paste) the thing which u had written above.


----------

